
Apple’s Radical ‘All-New’ iPhone Suddenly Takes Shape - fortran77
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/05/27/apple-new-iphone-2021-iphone-12-lightning-port-wireless-charging-upgrade-iphone-11-pro-max-upgrade/#dadb4014af77
======
bradknowles
[http://archive.today/QHT8m](http://archive.today/QHT8m)

